# Apple wood



## abchristy (May 5, 2009)

My father-in-law brought me the branches he had trimmed from his apple trees to use in my smoker. Do you remove the bark or leave it on? I know I'm not going to use it until after it seasons.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 5, 2009)

As long as the bark looks good (nothing growing on it) I leave it on. But I have heard people say that they take it off.


----------



## billbo (May 5, 2009)

I take the bark off if I can but like bigbald says you can leave it on. I think it's a personal choice.


----------



## rickw (May 5, 2009)

I leave it on.


----------



## blzafour (May 6, 2009)

I leave it on too.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 6, 2009)

Nice gift of wood ya got there! If the bark is really thin then just leave it on. If it's rotting and falling off then pull off the loose pieces but don't put too much effort into removing what won't come off easily.


----------



## alx (May 6, 2009)

I agree,apple branch trimmings are usualy not thick barked etc.I have used a whittling knife or draw knife for removing bark on pecan branch trimmings etc. -to remove mold or moss on bark..As you mentioned in post- important to have it all dry and sized for fuel load needed, before any smoke.


----------



## abchristy (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. As of now the bark is thin & clean. I guess after it seasons I'll decide then.


----------

